# Turtle/Frog Tank



## Kc_read (Apr 17, 2012)

i have this 4ft x 2ft x 2ft fish tank sitting around and am thinking of getting some frogs or turtles.
I plan on having it as natural as possible and am in need of some advice.


This is a quick ms painting of what i want roughly.
Now what i need help with is-
-I plan on attempting the living enclosure uploaded last week or so, if i set up a water pump to pump the water slowly so it seeps through the moss and soil will it act as a natural filter?
-If not what is a good filtering setup thats more or less hidden
-Is there any water plants that are benificial
-Is their alot of maintance in tending to the plants or is it just as simple as normal everyday gardening
-Is their risk to the animals as in bacteria etc

Any pointers would be much appreciated.

I plan on taking a long time preparing this project as I've always wanted to attempt this.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 22, 2012)

turtle love munching on plants id sugest drilling the tank and set up a sump( i have a discus tank of the same size) i have a set up that works well and is quiet as all hell if you want some pictures you could always try an above tank filter of sorts simple to make but sticks out quite a bit tho apart from that a 1500 or 2000 litre an hour ebay special (about$15 to $25 depending on what brand it is) will do a fantastic job 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## melluvssnakes (Apr 22, 2012)

Quite frankly, that tank with the land part included in it will not be big enough for adult turtles. If you want to start with hatchlings and then upgrade later on you might get away with it, but I would really rethink turtles if I were you. However it would be fantastic for frogs


----------



## Kc_read (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive pretty much decided frogs are the go anyway, when i get my own place ill build a pond one day. 
Thanks for the help guys i have the pump setup and im starting to grow some flame moss since its all there seems to be around at the moment. I seen some small floating plants that look like they could be the way to go atm aswell, ill upload a picture of the tank so far when i get home

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 23, 2012)

i dont know how relivent it is , but rather then buying a water filter setup - u could make your own . 
i have made a couple , i used ebay for the filter media and a storm water pvc pipe and blank plates to make the body of it . for under $50 u can have a kickass filter that would cost a couple of hundreds from a pet shop . u can make it how ever long u want and how ever many stages of filtration u want .


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

once the tank is cycled the moss will probably stop growing as it used alot of the sane thing as what your good bacteria feeds from

i have several tanks im adding copious amounts of kno3 to just to suply enough for my mosses 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kc_read (Apr 23, 2012)

from what ive read about flame moss it tends to grow very easily without anything, but ill see how i goes, im having trouble finding moss here in perth all together. Until the tank is running to satisfactory conditions and the plant life is going well then ill move some frogs into it.




Any decent plants that would go well with frogs? Groundcover and climbing etc. I really want to make a big project out of this. It also seems its really hard to get any plants into WA


----------

